# Suggestions for finding a 457 Visa Sponsor



## Wendy_Jenkins (Aug 5, 2011)

So you are interested in moving to Australia, but would like to find a company to sponsor you on a 457 visa. Unfortunately there is no master list of accredited sponsors available to the public, however I have detailed several suggestions below.

1] Conduct a search on some of the larger job sites like seek.com.au with ’457′ or similar as a keyword. This should produce a list of roles within companies that are offering to sponsor under 457 visas, or details of recruiters who are advertising on their behalf. However offering to sponsor does not necessarily mean they are accredited sponsors already, so check carefully before committing. Sponsorship may also only be available for individuals already in Australia.

2] Review the requirements for 457 visa sponsors, as well as the skilled occupations in demand, which will give an indication of the types of companies that may be eligible who you may then be able to approach directly. Review the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) and Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) for more information - Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)

3] Consider lodging an Expression of Interest (EOI) through the SkillSelect online service. SkillSelect enables skilled workers interested in migrating to Australia to record their details. Intending migrants can be found and nominated for skilled visas by Australian employers or state and territory governments, or they could be invited by the Australian Government to lodge a visa application.

Note: If you are submitting an EOI for a points based visa, you must have completed an English language test, skills assessment or job ready program (if applicable) before you submit a complete EOI. There are costs involved with these requirements. You may also want to consider using a registered Australian migration agent to assist you with your application. 

4] Check out websites that specialise in matching candidates and sponsors. An example is Overseas Job Search | Australia, United Kingdom & New Zealand | Skilled Migrant Jobs

5] Contact recruitment agencies who should be aware of which of their corporate clients are able to sponsor, however note that they will only have some of the accredited sponsors on their books. To find recruiters you can search job search sites eg. SEEK - Search by Recruiter - Search for jobs by recruitment agency

6] If you are using a migration agent they may be able to share which companies have sponsored their clients in the past. However relevance will of course depend on what type of skills the other clients had. 

7] Some companies, such as relocation agents, migration agents or recruitment companies offer Job Search Programmes (or similarly named) but these may involve a fee. Participation does not guarantee sponsorship.

8] Visit ‘Working in Australia’ or similar expos that are held overseas by Australian migration agents, banks and government organisations to attract migrants to Australia.

9] The Australian Government also has a skilled migrant website https://skilledmigrant.gov.au/ where you can register your interest in job opportunities under the skilled migrant scheme, however you need to hold a current skilled migrant visa to access.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

Very useful thank you


----------

